# kutter vor rostock warnemünde



## tiger (5. Oktober 2003)

hallo leute!!

ich wollte euch fragen ob ihr mir ein kutter das von rostock oder warnemünde wegfährt enpfehlen könnt??
ich würde mich auf eine antwort freuen auserdem wollte ich noch fragen was ich für gerät brauchte??
langt eine 3,30m lange spinnrute mit 150g wg.
und eine daiwa emblem x4500t geffült mit 0,35 mm starker mono??
ich freue mich auf antworten gruss:
tiger:g


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Oktober 2003)

Moin tiger!
Willkommen im Anglerboard. Das gerät welches du da beschreibst langt dicke um von Kutter zu Pilken. Da ich von Rostock noch nicht auf der Ostsee war empfehle ich dir unsere Kutterinfopage


----------



## Klausi (5. Oktober 2003)

Empfehlen kann ich dir die MS Einigkeit, ich war bereits zwei mal mit ihr draußen und einmal mit Carsten (rueganer). Und Kumpel von Meckpom fährt im Jahr einige mal mit ihr raus und ist bestens mit ihr gefahren. Die Rute reicht völlig aus eine etwas stärkere Spinnrute würde es aber auch machen. Und anstatt monofiler Schnur würde ich eher zu 0,15 geflochtener Schnur greifen, dass ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## belle-hro (6. Oktober 2003)

Ich kann Dir 3 Kutter empfehlen:
MS Pasewalk --> Traditionskutter eines Jugendvereins, ein reiner Anglerkutter, nix für Schönwetterangler die im Salon sitzen und saufen bei schlechtem Wetter (Sowat hat die Pasewalk nicht). Kannst fast überall gut werfen und die Besatzung hat nen Fischriecher. Pasewalk liegt in Warnemünde.
MS Moret --> Liegt im Stadthafen, Skipper (Andreas) ist ein lockerer Typ mit guten Kenntnissen im Revier. Kutter hat eine neue Volvo-Maschine, kann beim angeln den Motor ausmachen (nicht unwichtig)
MS Storkow --> Liegt im Stadthafen oder am alten Fähranleger Oldendorf. Eine Besatzung mit Großfisch-Abo (naja nicht immer), stellt beim Dorschkönig meistens den Sieger.
Ansonsten schau Dir (wie Jörg schon schrieb) die Kutterliste an.


----------



## Hummer (6. Oktober 2003)

@belle-hro

Das sind ja mal handfeste Tips mit Informationen, die man sonst nicht bekommt! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## tiger (6. Oktober 2003)

hi leute!!                danke schon mal für die tips:g !!
wie sieht es mit der gode michael aus ??
hat schon mal jemand so eine zweitages tour gemacht??
wann ist eigentlich die beste zeit?

freue mich auf antworten gruss tiger!!:m 

@bel-hro
gibt es vielleicht eine internet seite zu diesen kuttern ??


----------



## Steckerlfisch (6. Oktober 2003)

*Gode Michel*

Hallo, Tiger!
Die "Gode Michel" hat der deutschen Ostseeküste lebewohl gesagt. Das Schiff fährt wohl nur noch ganzjährig von Helsingör aus. Fahre selbst ab 27.10. für 4 Tage mit. Komme aus Dachau, kannst dir vielleicht denken, dass das dann kein schlechter Kutter ist, was die Betreuung angeht. Kann ihn nur wärmstens empfehlen! 4 Tage mit Ü.auf dem Schiff, inkl. Vollpen. 280 €.
Der Grund, warum die schon ab Oktober im Öresund sind, liegt ja klar auf der Hand: Kein Dorsch in der südl. Ostsee! Und gute Fänge im Öresund!

Gruss der Steckerlfisch,


----------



## belle-hro (7. Oktober 2003)

@ tiger
Leider gibt es von allen dreien z.Zt. keine Homepage. Infos zu den Kuttern gibt es bei den Telefonnummern in der Kutterliste

@ steckerlfisch
gute Fänge im Öresund? Hering vielleicht aber keine Dorsche. Musste ich jetzt am 3.10. erfahren *Schnief*


----------



## tiger (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi leute!!

shcade aber dieses jahr fährt sie noch von rostock aus raus oder??
da ich aus münchen (allach) komme ist es für mich auch ein weiter weg mit meinen eltern dort hin !!
naja ich werde mich mal informieren ob noch plätze frei sind!!

gruss:lukas
:g


----------

